# Timeseal trouble



## RandomSF (Dec 2, 2008)

Does anyone know if timeseal runs in version 7.X?  It worked in 6.X but since moving to 7.0 and now 7.1-PRERELEASE, it no longer runs.  I have AOUT in my kernel, but can't make it fly.


----------



## RandomSF (Dec 30, 2008)

I was finally able to get timeseal to work by adding 
	
	



```
options   COMPAT_43
```
 to my kernel.  A big thanks to Peter J from freebsd.org for giving me that answer.


----------

